# Scab on nose for a while... will hair grow back??



## laszlo_the_v

Just recently my 11 mo male developed a scab on his nose. I'm unsure of how it got there but it took almost a month for the scab to go away. We are pretty active and he swims a lot which loosened the scab almost every time it was healed. Now the scab has gone away but I am worried that the hair will not grow back. The missing spot is about the size of a large chick pea. I see maybe 1 or 2 stray small hairs *trying* to grow but his bald spot is so apparent. Obviously with his short hair I worry that he will have a bald spot forever. He is a healthy eater and gets sweet potatoes, coconut oil and some eggs on a fairly regular basis. 

Is it possible that the actual follicles have died and that the hair will never grow back? Maybe he has scar tissue? What can I do to encourage healthy skin and hair growth?? Vitamine E, coconut oil on the spot? How long should I expect for hair to regrow? 

As a side note.. he has a small bout of demodectic mange however it's not enough for treatment- vet couldn't any mites with skin scrape.


----------



## CrazyCash

I wouldn't worry too much about it - it may take a little time but I bet the hair will grow back. My girl Penny was hit by a car before I got her and all the skin/fur was gone on her back leg. I thought for sure she would never have fur on her leg and now that it's healed she has a thin scar but all the fur has grown back on her leg. I think on short haired dogs, any missing hair is more obvious, but soon you'll look at him and realize that the bald spot is gone.


----------



## trevor1000

I would say you can treat it daily with coconut oil.
Our boy had a few small spots that went away after a week or so
He does also get it daily on his food but it is fantastic for the skin and coat


----------



## organicthoughts

I second coconut oil as a topical to stimulate hair regrowth.

How long has it been bald? It normally takes 4-8 weeks for full hair regrowth. If it has been longer, it likely isn't coming back.

At the same time, if the scab kept coming off and reforming it may have taken the follicles with it. These dogs are rough and tumble and it won't be the last spot or scar he will have in his lifetime.

Don't let it bother you.


----------



## laszlo_the_v

The scab fell off and reformed at least 3 times. It was very itchy for him and he would rub his face into the carpet much to my dismay (not for the carpet but for his face). 

It's been bald for almost 3 weeks now. I've been putting coconut oil and Vitamin E on the spot. Hopefully within the next few weeks or so I might see some more hair re-growth! Fingers crossed!!

I wouldn't be worried if it were on his leg or another place not so conspicuous! It's on his nose though and nearly every single person asks "What happened to his face?". He's such a handsome boy.. I'd hate for him to have a bald spot front and center...


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

laszlo_the_v said:


> ...
> I'd hate for him to have a bald spot front and center...


Not to worry - if it doesn't grow back you can always go with hair plugs. <G> Nothing's too good [sic] for our guys.

Bob


----------



## MCD

Bald spots add character. These dogs are so tough anyway. Our breeder isn't too worried about scars etc. It's the type of lifestyle that these dogs live. Our girl always seems to have a spot on her nose just about where the skin meets hair. I am assuming that this is because she either bangs her nose on the crate or gets swatted by a cat.


----------



## R E McCraith

Read the Red Badge of Courage - V's live this every day - it is not - let me look good - it is - let me V proven in the FIELD !! - during the season - end of day - the people I hunt with - never ask how PIKE got sliced & diced - the ? is - did you 2 get the BIRD !!!!!!!!


----------



## R E McCraith

the BIG ? is !!!!!!!!! was Laszlo inVolVed in the Deflategate controversy !!!!!!!!!! does look like he is sucking air out of that ball !!!!!!!


----------

